# WHERE IS AF??



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

If anybody has seen the   please send her my way   

I guess stopping my last lot of meds mid cycle probably has mucked things up


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heres a little dance for you. I've not seen her and don't want to. !!

                


stopping the meds probably hasn't helped

R xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou - really hope AF comes!!  Put those white trousers and your best knickers on.  Acupuncture can also help bring it on
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Any sign LL??  
I started to think that maybe I was pregnant after all when AF took ages to come!  Obviously no such luck...she's here now..

Dx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No sign  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

same with me Dottie....tested wednesday and AF only just arrived today.....  almost did another preg test this am as was starting to wonder! LL.....would send you mine if I could....yet again it's a killer one! 

Winky  

ps... Lexey ...not sure on your AF situation...mine has always followed a logical pattern...but all the drugs can play havoc with our systems


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

After my first abandoned cycle I didnt have AF for weeks so had accupuncture to bring it on.  Went and had accupuncture at 08.30, AF arrived in afternoon.  Now would that have happened anyway or was it the accupuncture

Next cycle abandoned further down the line, no AF for weeks so was put on Northisterone for a week to bring on AF, when I stopped the Northisterone I had AF within 2-3 days.

Now I dont want another AF for 7 months please.  

Just some options as I know how awful it is waiting and all of the knicker checking, now im knicker checking for another reason  

Good luck 

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lady Lottie - konw exactly how you feel having just done a 40 day cycle... Acupunture has bought on mine before hence I'm staying away from that for a while.  Was going to get give drugs to start this one off, but it finally came on its own...
I cant'really suggest much apart from I had a hot water bottle on tummy and have got one of those slendertone belt things so had that going... truly zapped the tummy!!
Bloody nature doesn't half play a bit part in this - mine coincided with the full moon!!  say it all..
Take care R x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Girls for the tips.
Its only a week late but thats unusual for me. More than anything its just frustrating as I'm wanting to get going again.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Lou

I'll try and find some white trousers for tomorrow too lol


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LL I had a week plus when I was waiting to start this cycle- have you been to acupuncture?

Really hope AF shows tomorrow- so annoying

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

LL, has Lou's dance done the trick??  It's just typical isn't it, hope the  arrives soon !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope - no signs, no twinges, nada! I wish I'd carried on with the meds now as if I was having the treatment. It never ocurred to me to do that. Oh well - not much I can do at the moment. If no joy by Friday I'll 'e' mail Stepan and see if he suggests anything. I haven't tried acupucture - to be honest, I don't like it or particulalry have any faith in it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Just over a week now  . A couple of days is usual but I've got no symptoms at all. Blooming frustrating stuff.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is typical drugs and the added stress, plus not feeling well and she stays away!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well we can - lets bet on a slab of Hotel Chocolate - for the loser    

Thought I felt something today - quick rush for knicker testing and............ nothing!  

Keep dancing Lou


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Lady L  and Lexey - I was the same last week - was 10 days late.... due to do a presentation at a Royal Marine base, and sure enough the cheeky witch showed her face!!!!
Think   likes to let us know she's in control and not us!!!  How bloody dare she!
Take care
R x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe we'll have to call in the marine for assistance!!!!

Any news girls?
L x


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm on 65 days since Mirena removal (not that I'm counting!) ... can I join the bet? Although I started norethisterone today so fingers crossed!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've 'e' mailed Stephan to see if I can take some meds to regulate this cycle. TBH - I really need to as works a bit tricky at the moment so being able to book ahead a bit further would help if possible


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Lexy - no treatment yet, which makes things even more irritating. Had a Mirena removed and nothing has happened!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I've given in and booked an appt with the acupucture/chinese herbs bloke I've seen a few times over the years. He specialises in fertility stuff so I'll see if it brings it on. I'm not convinced at all about the acupucture but I am on the herbs - thats based on my own responses to both over the years, so I'll see what happens. I'm not sure if the herbs can be used for that or not. Guess I'll soon find out.

Had a response from Stepan. He only suggested getting a 'shot'   from my GP. No idea what he meant and I don't want to ask the GP for something they'll refuse so I won't bother. I'll probably end up skipping this month altogether I bet. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I _think_ I just felt a twinge of period pain near my right knee. I know thats a bit strange but I'll take ANY sign there is at the moment  . I WANT TO GO AND FETCH MY EMBY


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ladly L know eaxactly how you feel... was totally devastated when my bloody AF was late which then meant I had to cancel my first ever go at IVF...  Threw me out completely.
Do feel better about it now though.
You take care hope it arrvies soon x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

LEXEY said:


> looks like your buyin the chocky                   said yours is on its way


Did she arrive? Thank gawd for that  

Nope - the loser gets the chocolate - and thats me     

Acupuncture this afternoon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad she arrived somewhere Lexey  

Went to acupuncture - longest session I've ever had. Stuck needles everywhere - front and back - and then set fire to them  . I've got one in my ear which has to stay in. I'm going back next week.

This isn't going to happen this month though - I'm quite sure of it. I'm almost at the time in the cycle now where I can usually feel myself ovulating. Does anybody know if Estrofem stops ovulation?


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Em - yes, estrofem will stop you ovulating.

Hope she comes soon..

Dx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks D xx

But apart from that


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah thanks Lexey

Its incredibly fustrating and a bit worrying  . Have another accup appt on Friday. The last one doesn't seem to have done anything. I've got a training course coming up soon. Its the one where the assignment will give me the license to practise in my new job. So if I miss it - then my new job has to go. So I really need AF NOT to arrive on the 1st/2nd or 3rd of Nov, or I'll have to postpone for another month anyway. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Fingers crossed the witch is with you shortly LadyL!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Any sign yet LL? 

Nothing here ... although the latest, and possibly strongest, pre-menstrual symptom is that the advert for the new Macdonalds M burger looked appealing ... I would NEVER eat that kind of thing! It's got to be a sign


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

lol   

But...............


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LL really hope that your assignment goes well- you can bet AF will make an appearance at an unwelcomed time!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks JJ1 - we'll get there eventually


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

LL has the acupuncture today helped?

Nothing here  ....  

Hope that the complicated timings this weekend work out ok


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I had acu this afternoon, and now have quite strong AF pains so it looks as tho............................

I'll be very   to have AF appearing again but

 that the timing is the worst and I won't be able to go until December now grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hope it kicks in LL...sorry that its meant you are delayed though, v v frustrating.
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

AF IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Blimey - that chinese acupuncturist was blooming good. He really went for it - lots of twiddling  , little shocks and a bit uncomfy but it blooming worked


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

LadyL - glad that she's finally arrived      Does this mean you'll be there nov or dec

Dx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Yippeee...great news.  Hope you can get moving now.
xx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hurrah!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Go LadyL!!!
Great news 
Take care R x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah Lottie glad that she finally came- how many days is that cycle!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was just over 7 weeks I think


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey LadyL.......maybe the witch wanted to get halloween duties out the way before making an appearance !!   

Sorry it has delayed you tho...was looking forward to overlapping in Brno and finally meeting f2f!  


..Winky


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lol - it IS funny Lou     

Yes Dinky - we were both at the London meet. I was a bit late and I don't think we got a chance to chat. Did you leave early to get a plane? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

LL - Yay!!  Glad that 'she' has finally turned up and you can plan the next steps  

Esperanza, hopefully 'she' will be coming your way next  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll send her round E


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Please do LL   now that she's made an appearance for you you can send on the luck 

Tomorrow will be day 10 after finishing the Norethisterone and day 82 since having the coil removed. I'll be calling the clinic ... any suggestions on what tests I should ask for? I'll ask for a scan but not sure what else, and one thing that I've learnt is to be proactive!


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

LL - glad AF has put in an appearance and hope all goes well with planning your FET.  Could you ask AF if she'll come by my way soon....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I shall send her right on over - I don't want her anymore


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Cheers LL...still waiting but the new cluster of painful spots on my right cheek look quite promising...i imagine she'll be round soon!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Yay!! Lady AF tok up temporary residence last night so i've just called the clinic and they've booked my provisional dates for the baseline scan (end Dec), hopefully with FET mid Jan. 
Just allowed myself the tiniest flutter of excitement that i'm no longer in limbo and have the next bit to aim for.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

HOORAH!!!


----------

